# [Q] A Music Player app that streams AFTER you hit the home button???????



## jay2487

I listen to a lot of internet radio, not Slacker or Pandora but an actual webpage that then links to the music player and streams live. On the G2X if you hit home, back, open messaging or anything else from the noti bar it pauses or may just exit the music player altogether. Is there ANY music players that will allow streaming in the background? I don't expect to be able to use full data and it play uninterrupted. But I'd like to be able to leave the music player, like you could with any downloaded song playing, and it continue to play. Any help would be greatly appreciated :android-smile:

EDIT: Xiialive Lite, lets you stream and hit home without it pausing


----------



## NYLUVBUG

TuneIn Radio?


----------



## jay2487

Wow thats a great app. Plays the free version fine, but I've got a log in for the one I listen to. The free version is there but not the paid. Know of any browsers with a streamer like this built in?


----------



## Vault

Might try giving a try with WinAmp. It's free (they have paid too) and it offers a huge variety of streaming music. I haven't tried using it the way you're asking, but regular music (mp3s) continue to play with on the home screen and others.


----------



## jay2487

I got xiialive lite, best streaming app I've ever used. I can make a bookmark shortcut through the stock browser to my login, then click the live streaming I want, then it brings up the how to perform this operation deal, I click xiialive instead of music, it will then let me hit home and use the phone while it streams in the background, less lag and dropouts than the stock browser too


----------



## cervantesjc

"jay2487 said:


> I got xiialive lite, best streaming app I've ever used. I can make a bookmark shortcut through the stock browser to my login, then click the live streaming I want, then it brings up the how to perform this operation deal, I click xiialive instead of music, it will then let me hit home and use the phone while it streams in the background, less lag and dropouts than the stock browser too


You should try subsonic, go to their webpage, and follow instructions, is amazing, you can stream you whole music collection from your pc to your phone.


----------



## benmarvin

A.Online.Music or WinAmp will play .m3u or shoutcast streams in the background.


----------

